# Uber in Switzerland



## Quatro40 (Jul 29, 2016)

Anyone here has done Uber in Switzerland? I will be there for 3 weeks, don't fight over my turf while I am gone. Their rate is Uber x is $1.80 a km ($2.88 a mile us) .30 cents a minute and Uber black is $3.60 km ($5.76 a mile us) 60 cents a minute. I will have a car from Dollar while there.


----------

